# How quickly does fertilizer move through the soil, past the roots, and is all "gone"?



## Rick S (Feb 21, 2021)

How quickly does fertilizer move through the soil, past the roots, and is all "gone"?
I know there are too many variables to answer this; however, Let's say sandy soil that drains well, applying only Urea (which dissolves completely within minutes of seeing water): How many cumulative inches of rain does it take to push the fertilizer down, through, and past the roots - to the point that the grass plant is no longer getting any of it? 
I am curious: When I put down Urea. and have a lot of rain afterwards; after how many inches of rain has it all been flushed down and out - and I can reapply some more Urea?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

No one has answered your question yet and I don't know the answer, but this article seems to address your question:
https://blog-crop-news.extension.umn.edu/2017/06/wet-spring-weather-and-nitrogen-loss.html
I would not apply more just because it rained hard. If you have sandy soil, it would be a good practice to spoon feed, applying a smaller amount more often. Or you could apply a slow release fertilizer instead of a fast release one.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Personally, I prefer a heavy rain after putting down Urea. 1) Saves me water, 2) Within 2-3 days you get a massive green up/flush of growth. I don't know how much Urea you're spraying at once, but I've been spoon feeding .25#/1k every 7-10 days, regardless of rain or sun, with great results so far this year.


----------

